# Hyalomatrix



## jperkins (Oct 16, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience billing Hyalomatrix to Medicare? What codes were used? The company representative sent pages and pages of confusing data regarding billing of this bioengineered skin substitute. Any help appreciated.


----------



## auditqueen (Feb 15, 2019)

Hyalomatrix (Q4117) must be billed to Medicare with procedure C5721 (instead of 15271) as it is considered a low cost skin substitute.


----------

